# Cap Blanc Nez



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey guys!

We´re planning to visit England in summer and before we go on a ferry we would like to stay, and maybe do an overnight stop at Cap Blanc Nez. 
Now, this should be illegal and sanctionized if you do stay, right? 
I´m not sure if this was for Gris Nez only or was it for both. Anyway, I´d need a campsite or maybe some nice place, not far from beach. 

And, is it possible to park at Cap Blanc Nez and walk down to the beach?..cause it just looks fabulous if the weather is good.

Thanks a lot for everything

Michael


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Michael20 said:


> And, is it possible to park at Cap Blanc Nez and walk down to the beach?..cause it just looks fabulous if the weather is good.
> 
> Thanks a lot for everything
> 
> Michael


The top of Blanc Nez has been closed off to motorhomes for a while now due to hight barriers which is a shame cos I always used it overnight with my RV, going and coming back. Next time I'm over , I'm still gonna try it - at least have a look- cos we usually turn up at midnight and stay till about 8am which is well outside the remit of most coach parties! If anyone's been since its been re-worked I'd like to know if access is at all still possible with an RV, even if it's only on the side of the entrance road for a few hours kip.
You would not want to walk from Blanc Nez to the beach, it's a hell of a long way!. If you go down the road to Wissant, as you get to the bottom of the hill off Blanc Nez, turn right down the side of the restaurant. It's a dead end road ending at a small carpark on the cliff top. There are signs everywhere saying "no overnighting" (supposedly put there by the local campsite owner) but if you turn up late and leave early I recon you'd be OK.


----------



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, yeah I´ve seen a couple of pictures. I didn´t mean walking from the cliff  , I know it´s a hell of a way! I meant from car park, on a plateau, which is seen in the middle of the picture. I wondered people wouldn´t just go 3 miles just to get to the beach!


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Michael20 said:


> Oh, yeah I´ve seen a couple of pictures. I didn´t mean walking from the cliff  , I know it´s a hell of a way! I meant from car park, on a plateau, which is seen in the middle of the picture. I wondered people wouldn´t just go 3 miles just to get to the beach!


Yes you can walk down to the beach from the carpark in the photo. It's an easy gentle slope and well worth it when you get there.  
Just one word of caution.
A few of years ago, wifey and I stayed there for the day. We went for a walk on the beach and left Mum in Law in the van reading (no jokes please- she's a good egg  ). When we got back she was VERY nervous and swears blacks blue that someone had been trying all the door handles. Also we've seen glass on the floor there.
Would i overnight there - Yes, but I'd make sure I was tooled up. 8) 
Would i leave a vehicle unattended there - NO WAY


----------



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the advice - we´ll be ready for anything this year, with super locks, alarm, everything! We´ve been broken into last year in Trondheim so we´re not taking anything for granted this year.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys;

I was up at blanc nez in december, there is a small area in the corner of the coach park bit by the height barrier where a small m/home could possibly nestle in for the night but an rv wouldn't fit there. Having said that, if you're going out of season i don't think it would be a problem using one of the coach slots, I wouldn't risk it in season tho.

There is another possible overnight spot midway between blanc nez and sangatte I mentioned in a previous post that might be a possibility for you here...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-12968-.html

pete


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi guys;
> There is another possible overnight spot midway between blanc nez and sangatte I mentioned in a previous post that might be a possibility for you here...
> pete


Nice one Peejay. I know that place but had forgotten about it. 
That'll do nicely for a few hours kip.
Cheers matey


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Michael20 said:


> we´ll be ready for anything this year, with super locks, alarm, everything! We´ve been broken into last year in Trondheim so we´re not taking anything for granted this year.


Hi Michael,

Trondheim in Norway :?: 8O

That would come as a really bad surprise, as I have always considered that far up in the North as being almost totally safe.

Could you tell me any details, please?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 101873 (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, Boff, it was really crazy, we didn´t expect it to happen up there. We just parked the car on an obviously big, noisy street, lots of cars, quite a few people on it at about 11.00 a.m. We had just come back from our town visit to our vehicle(at about 14.00.p.m.) and we were very shocked. Some cash(only euro and Norwegian krones went, he didn´t take the danish krones, and thankfully we had our wallets all the time with us) and all the medication went gone. Of course, we are partly guilty too, because our side door were really unprotected(just a basic lock), but I had this kind of feeling in Norway that it wasn´t really safe, even in Oslo.
Even though the nature was really great, you know.

Well, we can talk a lot more on messenger: [email protected] if you haven´t noticed.

Cheers


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Michael20 said:


> Some cash(only euro and Norwegian krones went, he didn´t take the danish krones, and thankfully we had our wallets all the time with us) and all the medication went gone. Of course, we are partly guilty too, because our side door were really unprotected(just a basic lock)...


Well, that sounds very much like the act of a more or less desperate drug addict. This is unfortunately something that can happen almost everywhere.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

